# Favorite Shot(s) of 2010 Thread



## JasonF

Hello folks, it's that time again to post your most favorite shots of the year!  

This is not a contest of who has the best photo but just merly a reflection of the past year...point & shoot pictures are encouraged and appreciated!!

RULES: There is a maximum of 5 pictures allowed per person, 1 minimum.

So weather you post on this forum regularly or not, let see your shots of 2010! 

Here are the threads from the past couple of years for those who are interested in looking back.
2008: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=275606&highlight=
2009: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=452657&highlight=

I didn't get out as much as I had wanted this last year but did get out just enough to capture these.  Let's see what yall got folks!! 

1.






2. 





3.





4. 





5.


----------



## Crickett

I was just thinking about this thread a couple of days ago. Great shots to get the thread going. I'm not sure I really have any favs from this year. I'll have to check. If I have any I'll try to get them up tomorrow. 

BTW #5 is my favorite!


----------



## cre8foru

Those are awesome... Love the first 2.


----------



## DRB1313

Awesome shots Jason!!  Sorry I got tied up last night.
Man! Trying to find 5 shots was a reminder of just how busy I
was this year.  I took very little non-work images.
Here's my contribution and promise that I am going to make a great effort to get out shooting more this coming year.


----------



## turky93

Well, it's been about an hour now. My eyes hurt, and I still haven't picked my favorite 5. Guess I'll just do some random selection! 

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.


----------



## cornpile

*Great shots everyone*

My favorite of mine,is my daughter catching popcorn.


----------



## j_seph

*All but one of mine is from Hawaii*

I have since turned of my time date stamp


----------



## Crickett

*Here's my 5*

This was a lot harder than I thought it was going to be. Last year I had no problem deciding on which ones to post & well this year I thought I didn't really have any that I absolutely love. Turns out I was wrong. I've been so busy that I forgot most of these were taken this year. 

#1



Jonquil 7811 by Crickett30, on Flickr

#2



Pine Tree  by Crickett30, on Flickr

#3



Allatoona Sunrise  by Crickett30, on Flickr

#4



Sassy  by Crickett30, on Flickr

#5



Loon by Crickett30, on Flickr


----------



## huntin1

A few of my favorite shots:





























huntin1


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited

well....i haven't been in here in a good while, other than to admire some of the work, but, if you want some point and shoot, here ya' go.....because that's all i've got....lol


----------



## carver

Well Here's the ones I liked. Mine are hardly worthy


----------



## Booger2

Here's a few of my favorites for 2010.


----------



## wvdawg

Narrowed it down to about 25 shots - then let my wife pick these five -


----------



## Crickett

Love the rainbow & turkey wvdawg.


----------



## wvdawg

Thanks Christy!  All the shots in here are awesome!


----------



## carver

They all look great to me!!!!


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited

for what it's worth, these are ALL awesome, but there are some that just reach and grab me....

Jason....................all of 'em
DRB1313..............1,4, and 5
Turky93................1
cornpile................4
crickett.................5
huntin1.................3
carver ..................1
Booger2................all of 'em
wvdawg................1 and 3

absolutely awesome!!!!


----------



## JasonF

Man, you all really hit the ground running this year!! Looking back, It's great to see how we all have grown through the last three years.  Can't wait to see more...keep em coming!!


----------



## leo

Fine pics, here is a couple of mine from this year........


----------



## FERAL ONE

this is like picking your favorite child !!!! i have looked and looked and now my eyes are crossed !!! i need a 5 favorite landscape, portrait, macro, avian , etc .  i chose my 5 but i can't positively say they are my absolute favorites. that is a good thing though and it really reminded me just how blessed i have been this year to see the things i have been allowed to see.  the talent on this forum is awesome, you all deserve a shutter finger salute


----------



## Topwater

You guys and gals are good!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marknga

I keep going back to these two.


----------



## Smokey

Y'all have posted some awesome shots.  
Here's my 5.


----------



## toyota4x4h

I joined this forum because of the amazing photogs on here and this just proves me right!! Every last one of you guys and gals are truely talented in all aspects and I enjoyed looking at these from this year and all the ones from previous years. Thanks again!


----------



## Crickett

carver said:


> Well Here's the ones I liked. Mine are hardly worthy



All look worthy to me except that 1 w/ the creepy crawly thing.  Sorry the photo is great just don't like the subject.


----------



## quinn

Wow is it that time of year already!This site is sure chock full of some awesome talent!Great shots posted by everybody!


----------



## Crickett

quinn said:


> Wow is it that time of year already!This site is sure chock full of some awesome talent!Great shots posted by everybody!



Yep! Now where's yours?


----------



## quinn

Here ya go Crickett!I'm sorry I've been slacking in the posting and commenting department!Can we have a favorite b&w and a favorite color thread?


----------



## Crickett

quinn said:


> Here ya go Crickett!I'm sorry I've been slacking in the posting and commenting department!Can we have a favorite b&w and a favorite color thread?


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter

*My Beautiful Grand Daughters..*

Breanna and Cassidy..


----------



## wvdawg

Wow!  More awesome shots everybody!


----------



## Crickett

Wow! Hard to believe this thread has almost died out already!  Last years thread had 50 posts w/in the 1st day. Let's see some more.


----------



## SKEETER2




----------



## Crickett

Skeeter I like'em all but that 1 w/ your little boy is just too darn cute.


----------



## quinn

well i have one more after this one!More nice shots added since the last time.


----------



## wvdawg

Nice ones guys!  Love that smiling fisherman Skeeter2!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Folks this is what makes this forum so much fun and such a GREAT spot to hang out 

I really ony have 2 that I want to repost this one first of my lady that I LOVE SO MUCH and just took it today for the challenge


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

And then this one probably not the best shot I've ever takin but man to a duck and goose hunter what better shot then a 6 month old pup with his first goose retrieve  CHASE


----------



## Crickett




----------



## leo

My #'s 3 & 4 from 2010 ..................


----------



## rip18

Man-o-man, what excellent shots and even better memories are shared in the posts above!  Well done, guys & gals.

I went back through some of my shots from the past year & selected 5 images - I've got some that are probably technically better, and I've got some that I actually like better, but these are the 5 that I chose to share in this thread.  I could (and should?) have shared 5 of Little Critter???   I did find it interesting (but not surprising) that no people, landscape, plane, car, etc. shot made it into my favorite 5.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

*Merry Christmas ya'll!*

Finally got my hybrid camera and had some to show! These are by far my favorite.


----------



## jicard3

*I'm not worthy*

I'm hardly worthy among some of the photography in this thread. I got a Canon Rebel XS this year and have been having a ball with it. All I have right now is the 18 - 55 lens, but I put in for a zoom lens for Christmas. And I have been looking around for some software so I can do a little more than crop. The camera is still much smarter than I, but I am learning. Daughters first Bday and a couple of bugs.


----------



## Hoss

I haven't managed to find the time this year to get out and get as many photos as I have in the past, but I went through what I had and picked several.  Then I turned it over to the family and they all got to vote for 5.  Ones with the most votes make this thread.  The first one was the favorite, everyone voted for it.  There was a four way tie for second place.

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg

Love the birthday girl - got one like that from my grandson's first birthday this summer!  Good shots all!


----------



## SKEETER2

Crickett said:


> Skeeter I like'em all but that 1 w/ your little boy is just too darn cute.



Thanks Crickett and Dawg, This one will be going on the wall. There's  nothing better than watching your children grow up right in front of you.


----------



## Bubba_1122

Had a good time this past spring and summer with my camera at my local fishing hole. Might shoot anything from dragonflies to gators. But probably my fav was to try to catch an osprey with breakfast. Here's one: 






Adding another - not sure is favorite, but one of my favorite things is shooting sports- particularly Valdosta State football:


----------



## JasonF

Wow, you guys/gals rock!!!
Great shots this year yall!!!!!!
Btt


----------



## carver

Hoss,I do like the shot of the doves


----------



## FERAL ONE

i look forward this thread all year long and yall haven't disappointed.  tons of talent with you folks !!!!


----------



## Paymaster

You all have some great shots. Thanks for sharing.

Some of mine.


----------



## carver

Great shots David!


----------



## leo

W O W .... some impressive camera work again this year 

Here is my # 5 shot for this year


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter

Hoss them shots are top shelf...especially the lizard!!!


----------



## mlbfish

There are some awesome shots on this thread.


----------



## carver

Fine shots mlbfish!


----------



## LonePine

Just came across this thread and had to let everyone know that yall take some amazing pictures and I truly enjoyed looking at your photos.  Keep up the good work


----------



## Lee Woodie

*My 5*

not for quality but the wait and enjoyment that I had to get the shot I was hoping for.There's some great work that's been posted. I salute you all.


----------



## carver

awesome shots Lee


----------



## Nicodemus

Nothin` to write home about, but I like em.


----------



## carver

I like'um too Nic


----------



## Crickett

Lee Woodie said:


> not for quality but the wait and enjoyment that I had to get the shot I was hoping for.There's some great work that's been posted. I salute you all.



Great bird shots Lee! My favorite is the female cardinal. Very colorful bokeh!


----------



## cramer

Scrolling thru this thread was like watching a great fireworks show from the best viewing spot!
Lots of oohs & ahhs!

By the way - Anyone got any fireworks shots?


----------



## StickbowDrew

Looks like I found this thread a little late! I think I found my favs from last year.


----------



## Booger2

Beautiful, absolutely beautiful.


Booger2


----------



## USMC0321

*2010 Photos*

Just a few of the thousand I took.


----------



## USMC0321

*some more*

more pics


----------

